# Hard Drive size in R15?



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the size of the hard drive in the R15? Is it 120GB ?

Sorry, I obviously meant R15 in title.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> What is the size of the hard drive in the R15? Is it 120GB ?
> 
> Sorry, I obviously meant R15 in title.


160GB (100 Hrs capacity for user recordings) reserved space for VOD approx 40 hrs.

Hours estimated from known values from a R10 TiVo DVR
120GB = 105 Hours
160GB = 140 Hours


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

MisterEd said:


> What is the size of the hard drive in the R15? Is it 120GB ?
> 
> Sorry, I obviously meant R15 in title.


MisterEd, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

I have edited your thread title to correct the typo.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MisterEd said:


> What is the size of the hard drive in the R15? Is it 120GB ?
> 
> Sorry, I obviously meant R15 in title.


DVDKingdom addressed everything correctly. All I have to add is that the size of your drive doesn't matter. (oh sure, that's what all the girls say.......:lol: ).

But, on the serisous side, the R15 is at this point locked into 100hrs being available for recoding. I've had the 160Gb drive and a 250GB drive and it is still limited to 100 hrs.

Actually, the three times I've spent filling my test drives up, it is always within 1-2 hours of 100 hrs. I'm actually thinking that the R15 doesn't necessarily allocate spaces based on GBs but on true show length. I find it very strange that it's a 100GB/60GB split. From what I've done, and I mean going through and adding up the individual lengths of every show in MYVOD, it's always 102 hrs, 101.5 hrs or very close.

I've said there may be a 100GB limit, but maybe DTV is has the capability to clock the running time of the shows the R15 records. So, Joe Blow records only action movies and has 100 hrs on his R15. High action video takes up more HD space so he may be using 140GB on his drive. Then you have Jane Blow that uses her R15 to record cartoons. She still gets 100 hrs of her cartoons, but that might just be 70GB of drive space based on MPEG2 compression.

Ok, what do you all think?


----------

